# Otro amplificador de 3 Transistores ! BBB ¡



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 31, 2015)

*[FogoNota: Como este tema comenzó a tener "Vida propia" lo separé del tema original/general sobre amplificadores de audio] *​
Buenos días ¿ alguien puede simular ésto por favor ?. Gracias y un saludo.

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Super-ClassA_3W_PA.gif


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 31, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días ¿ alguien puede simular ésto por favor ?. Gracias y un saludo.
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Super-ClassA_3W_PA.gif
> 
> ...



Me gustaría dar mi opinión sin haberlo simulado todavía, pero:

Clase A y entrada _singleton_.... ¿porqué combinarlos? Si la clase A tiene muy buena calidad, porqué combinarla con entradas singleton, si éstas, según D. Self, tienen mayor distorsión frente al par diferencial.

Ahora, después de haberlo simulado:

Tiene una Iqsc de ≈160mA
Una THD de 11% a apenas 600mW
Una terrible deformación del semiciclo negativo, se puede decir que se recorta pero se "redondea" la onda.

No _guta_, por la simulación no me gusta.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 31, 2015)

Me lo imaginaba *Sr. Domo . *Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2015)

Cosa curiosa, para tener tan solo 3 transistores su comportamiento no es tan malo, en mi simulacion obtube más de 800mW y una THD10.5 % subiendo la carga a 16Ohms obtuve 850mW y una distorción del 5%
Con bajas tensiónes se complica tener potencia sin distorción
No obstante un número bastante pequeño de componentes, es decir el costo calidad es aceptable
Cambiando la resistencia entre las bases, por dos diodos, la potencia trepa a más de 1.1W y la disotrción sobrepasa el 9%
Tecnicamente con 8ohms y 12V se pueden obtener exiguamente 1.5W siempre sin quiar la vista que son apenas 3transistores, si se observa el esquema de cualquier CI para bajo voltaje se vera que el circuito es bastante complejo, precisamente en haras de obtener la mayor potencia con la menor distorción, por lo tanto pedir a tan simple ciruitos es como pedir peras al olmo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 3, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> Distinguido Pandacba, gracias por la simulación, creo que éste circuitito clase A que publiqué es un "diamante en bruto " que admite mejoras. Diegojm ( sin desacreditar al resto del foro y con el máximo respeto ) tu que has hecho tantos clase a ¿ que opinas ?
> Reitero mi agradecimiento y recibid un cordial saludo.



Por lo sencillo del esquema (aunque puede simplificarse aún más), se obtienen aceptables resultados. Incluso, simulándolo y jugando con algún cambio, la THD se mantiene bastante constante en toda la banda audible (cosa que en diseños más complejos o de más etapas ésta tiende a aumentar en alta frecuencia con más facilidad). Son solo dos etapas y, aunque la THD no es de las más bajas, la envolvente del espectro de esa distorsión es interesante (existe poco contenido en el extremo alto, opuestamente a cuando son más etapas). Con corrientes de bías que no superan el 1/4 de amper, se puede jugar bastante. Con muy poquito aluminio y una fuente no muy robusta podés probarlo.

No le dediqué mucho rato al juego y obtuve 849,19 mW con una THD de 4,906 % sobre 16 ohmios, con corriente de bías de 241,7 mA, eliminando 8 componentes del esquema original, pero todo a 16 KHz . Seguro se puede mejorar más.

Acá subo una versión dual supply , donde me ahorro el capacitor de acoplo de salida (aparte de los otros 8 componentes mencionados).



R5 interviene en el offset de salida: debería ser una serie de resistencia más preset.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> Gracias @diegomj1973 y al resto del foro por sus amables respuestas.



Debo reconocer, Juan Carlos, que gracias a que has subido amablemente ese primer esquema (el cual no había visto anteriormente), me ha animado a jugar un rato más y llegar a este otro esquema que se ve muy prometedor en cuanto a potencia, distorsión y eficiencia. Será cuestión de probarlo (tengo ganas de animármele, ya que es una pavada de circuito). Verás que le he metido mosfets (he aprendido a amarlos!!!). Fijate que ya atacamos 8 ohmios y con casi 4 W RMS!!!. Son solo 13 componentes!!! (¿será bueno o malo, según ese número?). El PSRR es de 56,32 dB. Fci es de 4,6 Hz a - 3 dB y Fcs es de 550 KHz a - 3 dB. Al emplear mosfets a la salida, me ha permitido levantar la ganancia de la etapa de entrada, mejorando notablemente la distorsión . Algo interesante a notar, es que si no se dispone dos fuentes simétricas (iguales en voltaje), puede emplearse para V3 (el voltaje negativo ó - Vdd) un voltaje mayor a los 12 V, permitiendo, incluso, obtener THD aún menores a las especificadas con + - 12 V. Se puede llegar a 0,335 % de THD con + 12 V y - 15 V, por ejemplo, a la misma frecuencia y carga nominal. Para + - 12 V de alimentación: disipación en reposo de Q3 = 8,24 W, disipación en reposo de Q2 = 6,18 W.



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2015)

Una mejorada segunda versión del anterior:



El lazo de realimentación está un poco más exigido en disipación. Se reduce el ruido de fondo, se extiende la respuesta en alta frecuencia y se reduce al 66 % la THD del circuito anterior en las mismas condiciones (ahora, es de 0,44 %).

Será cuestión de armarlo, verificarlo, corregirlo, mejorarlo (si es que lo admite, todavía), bautizarlo y disfrutarlo.

Una sugerencia para el nombre, si todo sale bien, *BBB13* (*B*ueno, *B*onito y *B*arato *13* componentes) 

Aquí subo de ejemplo cómo sigue bajando la THD empleando una pequeña asimetría de 2,7 V en la alimentación y modificando unas pequeñas cositas más.



Subo también el archivo para la simulación del primer esquema de este post.

Subo, además, una versión High Output de hasta 8 W pero sobre 4 ohmios!!!. Nos pusimos un poco más derrochones!!!. Sobre 8 ohmios logra 4,007 W a 0,097 % de THD (nada mal por la porquería de circuito que es y en clase A pura!!!). Este ya no es *BBB13*, sino *BBB19*. Ooops, casualmente 13 y 19 son números PRIMOS: uhhhmmm, qué extraño todo esto!!!. Alguien posteará el *BBB23* o el *BBB11*, acaso?.



Por último, subo una versión Super High Output de hasta casi 15 W pero sobre 2 ohmios!!!. Vendría a ser la *BBB23*. Habrá que verificar en la práctica que se puedan manejar esos 3 pares de mosfets desde un simple BC560 (principalmente en alta frecuencia, de lo cual dudo bastante). De lo contrario, podrá ir para algún pequeño ampli de bajo (previo pedal o pre) y cortado convenientemente en frecuencia superior (por el bajo Slew Rate que intuyo tiene este último esquema). Será cuestión de probar cada esquema y subir opiniones.



Saludos

PD: en todos los esquemas, V1 requiere de muy buen filtrado y estabilización (en lo posible). V3 no es crítico: no requiere ni muy buen filtrado ni estabilización. Es un amplificador bastante atípico y particular.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 4, 2015)

¡¡¡ Grande Diego !!!. Ya comenté que me parecía un proyecto a pulir. Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 5, 2015)

Finalmente, el *BBB11*!!!. Solo 3 resistencias fijas, 3 transistores, 3 capacitores y 2 presets. Solo para arriesgados y entendidos. Prestar atención a la disipación máxima del preset del lazo de realimentación. Riesgos por cuenta y orden de terceros. Están advertidos.

Sería la versión más reducida en componentes que se me ha ocurrido. Es la simplificación a la máxima expresión posible. Admite ajustes de bías (A) y ganancia (B).



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 5, 2015)

Ordenando y puliendo más cosas en los esquemas ya presentados: se emplean fuentes simétricas, se mejora el Slew Rate (manteniendo esquema original), se unifica la sensibilidad de entrada en todos los modelos, se minimiza la distorsión, se maximiza el ancho de banda, se unifica la corriente de bías por cada par de mosfets en torno a 1 A (para garantizar el funcionamiento en clase A pura en todo el rango estipulado de salida para cada modelo). Se limita la disipación en reposo de cada mosfet a menos de 15 W, de modo de garantizar la confiabilidad de funcionamiento.

Con bastante seguridad, considero que pueden funcionar tal cual están esquematizados en la práctica, es decir, sin modificaciones (a excepción de C3, que quién lo quiera implementar verá qué es lo que le convenga utilizar como corte).

*BBB11*, 4 W a 8 ohmios:



*BBB13*, 4 W a 8 ohmios:



*BBB19*, 8 W a 4 ohmios:



*BBB27* (sería el que reemplaza al BBB23), 16 W a 2 ohmios:



Saludos

PD: todos los modelos admiten impedancias nominales de carga iguales o mayores a las especificadas. De optar por impedancias mayores a las mostradas, se obtienen potencias menores pero a niveles de distorsión aún más bajos a los especificados.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 7, 2015)

Se siguen puliendo los diseños ya presentados: se emplean los mismos valores para los componentes en torno al transistor de entrada (front end), para todos los modelos; se reduce C1 de 470 uF a 47 uF sin detrimento de la respuesta en baja frecuencia, para todos los modelos; se reduce significativamente el valor de R6 de modo de emplear componentes pasivos con menor solicitación de disipación máxima, para todos los modelos; se reducen aún más las distorsiones y se mantienen más bajas hasta mayor frecuencia, para todos los modelos; R4 pasa a ser un preset de 50 K multivuelta, para todos los modelos (en cada esquema figura el valor de ajuste necesario para el mismo).

En el BBB13, R6 es una resistencia de 1 ohmio y 4 W. En el BBB19, R6 son dos resistencias de 1 ohmio y 4 W c/u, en paralelo. En el BBB27, R6 son cuatro resistencias de 1 ohmio y 4 W c/u, en paralelo. De este modo, para ajustar el bías de cada modelo, nos aseguraremos de medir siempre 1 V sobre cada R6 (sea simple ó compuesta). Se probaron otros valores más bajos para R6, pero ninguno daba las distorsiones más bajas y sostenidas en la banda que las que se han encontrado hasta el momento.

Ni bien arme el BBB13 (muy posiblemente, ya que me entusiasmó la relación de la total simpleza al resultado obtenido), subo data real de las mediciones y desempeño. Debido a que es un diseño en single ended desde la entrada hasta la salida, la composición de su distorsión particular lo haría muy agradable de escuchar. Algo que me llamó poderosamente la atención es que la curva de distorsión no despega marcadamente en alta frecuencia, como se suele ver en los diseños clásicos de los amplificadores comerciales (en los que a partir de 1KHz o algo cercano a eso comienza a subir muy marcadamente). Por ejemplo, en las simulaciones del BBB13, la THD a plena potencia y en 100 KHz supera ligeramente el 1%, mientras que, por ejemplo, en el amplificador clase A 2 etapas que armé, la THD alcanza el 1 % ya en los 16 KHz aprox. (también a plena potencia). En los 100 KHz, sería un valor muchísimo más alto que en el BBB13.

*BBB13*, 4 W a 8 ohmios:



*BBB19*, 8 W a 4 ohmios:



*BBB27*, 16 W a 2 ohmios:



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 9, 2015)

Voy a tirar los dados por este diseño final, ya que dispongo de 4 trafos de 220 V a 12 V 100 VA cada uno, los que me entregarían 15,6 a 15,7 Vcc ya rectificados y filtrados:



Cuya THD vs. frecuencia y a plena potencia sobre 8 ohmios, sería:



Y cuya THD vs. potencia y a 1 KHz y sobre 8 ohmios, sería:



Saludos

PD: vean cómo baja un poquito más aún la THD comparada al anterior esquema presentado del BBB13, empleando unos poquitos voltios más de alimentación.

Sugerencia para los materiales: Potencia de R1 = R5 = R8 = 1/4 W, R2 = 2 W, R3 = 1 W, R6 = 4 W. Voltaje admisible para los condensadores = 35 V. C1 lleva positivo arriba, C2 lleva positivo a la derecha y C3 lleva positivo a la izquierda, en el esquema. Se sugiere disipadores separados para ambos mosfets de resistencia térmica igual o inferior a los 0,8 ºC / W (para Ta de 25 ºC). Se sugiere no emplear micas entre mosfets y disipadores. Con ésto, la temperatura de un disipador debería rondar los 37 a 38 ºC y no más de 100 ºC una de las dos junturas. Aislar eléctricamente los disipadores entre sí. Uno de los mosfets va a trabajar menos caliente que el otro (eso es normal, por la asimetría de funcionamiento).

De emplear disipadores con coolers (no muy sugerible por la baja potencia y relación S/N obtenida), podrían utilizarse de hasta 1,9 ºC / W c/u (resistencia térmica del disipador solo, ojo!!!). Con ésto, las condiciones de funcionamiento en cuanto a temperaturas no diferirían demasiado de las de la situación sin coolers.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 10, 2015)

Mismo análisis para el BBB19, empleando trafos con secundarios de 12 VCA. No creo que los míos aguanten este maltrato , aunque de disponer de 2 pares más de mosfets y los disipadores adecuados, me gustaría hacer una pruebita rápida .



Cuya THD vs. frecuencia y a plena potencia sobre 4 ohmios, sería:



Y cuya THD vs. potencia y a 1 KHz y sobre 4 ohmios, sería:



Saludos

PD: las resistencias de 0,1 ohmios son de 0,5 W.

Resistencia térmica sugerida de disipador para montar 2 mosfets y sin coolers: 0,4 ºC / W. Con coolers: 1 ºC / W.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 11, 2015)

Diego, estoy ansioso de conocer tus impresiones subjetivas de escucha, que para mí son tanto o más importantes que las científicas. Creo que va atener ( por los fet y el diseño del circuito ) un precioso sonido en los matices medios-agudos ( voces y guitarras eléctricas o instrumentos de viento ) pero con unos graves mas profundos y contundentes que los circuitos valvulares. Enhorabuena por el trabajo realizado y ya nos cuentas como ha ido el montaje y sobre todo la escucha. Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 11, 2015)

Mismo análisis para el BBB27, empleando trafos con secundarios de 12 VCA.



Cuya THD vs. frecuencia y a plena potencia sobre 2 ohmios, sería:



Y cuya THD vs. potencia y a 1 KHz y sobre 2 ohmios, sería:



Resistencia térmica sugerida de disipador para montar 4 mosfets y sin coolers: 0,2 ºC / W. Con coolers: 0,5 ºC / W.

Adicionalmente, subo una comparativa entre modelos:





Si al "buque" del BBB27 lo alimentamos con un pelín de voltaje más (entre 0,5 a 1 V más por rail), se mejora notoriamente el quiebre en la THD a partir de los 40 a 50 KHz. Las capacidades de 4 mosfets en paralelo comienzan a molestar en alta frecuencia .

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola a todos , ?? quanto a lo nonbre "BBBXX" acaso eso serias una abreviación de :Bueno , Bonito y Baratito version XX ?? , jajajajajajajajajajaj
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ?? quanto a lo nonbre "BBBXX" acaso eso serias una abreviación de :Bueno , Bonito y Baratito version XX ?? , jajajajajajajajajajaj
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Así es.

Aunque de barato un clase A pura, digamos que mucho no tiene . Terminan siendo diseños donde debemos gastarnos mucha platita . El mayor problema es que cuando los escuchás por primera vez, se tornan adictivos y no podés abandonar esa modalidad de funcionamiento jamás . Te tenés que acostumbrar a las altas temperaturas y al olor a hierro caliente permanente .

Saludos 

PD: bien podrían llamarse BBCXX


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 12, 2015)

Mirar éste Link https://www.passdiy.com/project/amplifiers/the-pass-a-40-power-amplifier e ir desplegando los menús de la parte izquierda  Neslon Pass al poder ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ericksm (Abr 12, 2015)

Al nombre le falta una F de facil :BBBFXX

Me gustaria hacer el modelo de 11 componentes para tener un ampli para laboratorio pero el condensador de salida de 14mF + 100uF creo que no entra en la definicion de la tercera B 

Este valor es correcto? hay otro tipo de condensadores que se puede adquirir para estos casos?

gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> Al nombre le falta una F de facil :BBBFXX
> 
> Me gustaria hacer el modelo de 11 componentes para tener un ampli para laboratorio pero el condensador de salida de 14mF + 100uF creo que no entra en la definicion de la tercera B
> 
> ...



El condensador de 14.100 uF es compuesto de 3 unidades de 4.700 uF en paralelo. Igual, como dije en uno de los post más arriba, quien lo arme puede decidir qué frecuencia de corte desea implementar. Los 14.100 uF pueden parecer excesivos para el BBB11 ó 13, pero resultan así para conseguir una mínima atenuación desde aprox. 16 Hz en adelante (a 0,2 dB respecto de banda pasante).

Para los otros modelos (el 19 y el 27), ese condensador de salida se compone de la misma forma: múltiplos de 4.700 uF, para obtener mejores resultados con el conjunto respecto a un único gran condensador (por cómo se comportan los parámetros equivalentes del condensador).

Saludos





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Mirar éste Link https://www.passdiy.com/project/amplifiers/the-pass-a-40-power-amplifier e ir desplegando los menús de la parte izquierda  Neslon Pass al poder ¡¡¡¡¡



Es un diseñador muy respetable, con muchísima experiencia, con ideas siempre innovadoras, y muy humilde ante todo. Tengo la gran dicha de haberme maileado personalmente con él y recibir de su persona gratas palabras de aliento en su momento (es como haber charlado con el mismo George Simon Ohm!!!).

De sus diseños, me gustarían probar el F5 y el PLH (ambos 2 etapas).

Un abrazo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 16, 2015)

Se trepa un escaloncito más hacia la búsqueda de la perfección con la mayor simpleza posible: se suprime ese gran condensador de acople de salida y se agrega un trimpot para ajustar el offset de salida a 0 V (marcado en el esquema como R9). La cantidad de componentes totales sigue igual en 13 unidades.

En el esquema se indican los ajustes de los dos trimpots y su valor nominal.

Verán que se ha reducido aún más el valor de R1, respecto al anterior esquema. Ésto favorece el mejor manejo del mosfet inferior por el efecto de las capacidades parásitas vistas desde el gate (se mejora la respuesta (SR) y extensión del ampli en alta frecuencia). Esos 2K2 ohmios, son un punto óptimo, por debajo del cual no conviene bajar ya que disminuye la ganancia de la primera etapa y aumenta nuevamente la THD. Es decir, ese valor es una situación de compromiso entre los parámetros de SR, ancho de banda y THD.

Otra cosa que será necesaria: invertir la polaridad de C2 (el positivo va hacia el lado de la fuente de señal de entrada).

Saludos



PD: ni bien cuente con tiempo, subo las otras dos variantes.

PD2: creo, que ya es suficiente para considerar a este modelo como definitivo (a no ser que al armarlo y verificarlo, vea que del simulador a la realidad exista una gran diferencia funcional). Con más tiempo, subo todas las especificaciones posibles para que se puedan cotejar en la realidad.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2015)

Aquí van las curvas características para la última versión del *BBB13*:









Noten cómo se gana un poco más de potencia (antes de un recorte de la señal visible) por haber corregido la asimetría de funcionamiento de la etapa de salida.



Se adjuntará, además, la envolvente del espectro de distorsión en 1 W, 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, para posteriormente cotejarla con aquellas envolventes (en similar potencia, carga y frecuencia) de los BBB19 y BBB27. Ésto posibilitará diferenciar los caracteres particulares que le impriman a la señal de entrada cada uno de los 3 modelos, comparándolos en un similar punto de trabajo.



Referenciando respecto a la frecuencia de 2332 Hz (donde se da el punto de 0 dB), tenemos:

16 Hz a - 0,0022 dB; fase = + 1,31 grados
16 KHz a - 0,0000048 dB; fase = - 0,07 grados

PSRR en salida del amplificador = - 54,516 dB a frecuencia de ripple de 100 Hz (con muy similar ripple en ambos rails).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2015)

Última versión del *BBB19*:



R4 es un trimpot de 100 K y R13 es un trimpot de 200 K. Los valores indicados en el esquema son los de ajuste.

Aquí van las curvas características para la última versión del *BBB19*:









Noten nuevamente cómo se gana un poco más de potencia (antes de un recorte de la señal visible) por haber corregido la asimetría de funcionamiento de la etapa de salida.



Se adjuntará, además, la envolvente del espectro de distorsión en 1 W, 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, para posteriormente cotejarla con aquellas envolventes (en similar potencia, carga y frecuencia) de los BBB13 y BBB27. Ésto posibilitará diferenciar los caracteres particulares que le impriman a la señal de entrada cada uno de los 3 modelos, comparándolos en un similar punto de trabajo.



Referenciando respecto a la frecuencia de 1567 Hz (donde se da el punto de 0 dB), tenemos:

16 Hz a - 0,0022 dB; fase = + 1,31 grados
16 KHz a - 0,000024 dB; fase = - 0,14 grados

PSRR en salida del amplificador = - 54,534 dB a frecuencia de ripple de 100 Hz (con muy similar ripple en ambos rails).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 19, 2015)

Última versión del *BBB27*:



R4 es un trimpot de 100 K y R17 es un trimpot de 200 K. Los valores indicados en el esquema son los de ajuste.

Aquí van las curvas características para la última versión del *BBB27*:









Noten nuevamente cómo se gana un poco más de potencia (antes de un recorte de la señal visible) por haber corregido la asimetría de funcionamiento de la etapa de salida.



Se adjuntará, además, la envolvente del espectro de distorsión en 1 W, 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, para posteriormente cotejarla con aquellas envolventes (en similar potencia, carga y frecuencia) de los BBB13 y BBB19. Ésto posibilitará diferenciar los caracteres particulares que le impriman a la señal de entrada cada uno de los 3 modelos, comparándolos en un similar punto de trabajo.



Referenciando respecto a la frecuencia de 1090 Hz (donde se da el punto de 0 dB), tenemos:

16 Hz a - 0,0022 dB; fase = + 1,31 grados
16 KHz a - 0,00010 dB; fase = - 0,29 grados

PSRR en salida del amplificador = - 54,561 dB a frecuencia de ripple de 100 Hz (con muy similar ripple en ambos rails).

Comparativa de envolvente de espectro de distorsión en 1 W sobre 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, entre los tres modelos:


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 19, 2015)

Brillante trabajo Diego; unas cuestiones: si no me equivoco la tensión de alimentación es esa porque lo vas a alimentar con trafos de 12V no ??? ( 12 X 1,4142 ).
 La siguiente inquietud es : ¿ cuántos amperios consume cada BBB ( vaya de que amperaje habrían de ser los trafos para alimentar UNA etapa de cada BBB ) ?????
 Por último: ¿ Que tal responde al rizado de la alimentación ?, ¿Podría alimentarse con un puente rectificador y una buena capacidad de filtrado o sería necesario inductores de filtro y/o estabilizadores a transistores ¿.
 Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 19, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Brillante trabajo Diego; unas cuestiones: si no me equivoco la tensión de alimentación es esa porque lo vas a alimentar con trafos de 12V no ??? ( 12 X 1,4142 ).
> La siguiente inquietud es : ¿ cuántos amperios consume cada BBB ( vaya de que amperaje habrían de ser los trafos para alimentar UNA etapa de cada BBB ) ?????
> Por último: ¿ Que tal responde al rizado de la alimentación ?, ¿Podría alimentarse con un puente rectificador y una buena capacidad de filtrado o sería necesario inductores de filtro y/o estabilizadores a transistores ¿.
> Gracias y un saludo.



Hola Juan Carlos!!!

La tensión de alimentación es esa por lo mismo que has dicho. Elegí 12 VCA porque es un voltaje muy fácil de conseguir (bastante estandarizado para muchos fines) y no se escapa muy lejos de lo que finalmente necesito sin incrementar demasiado la potencia disipada (ya que muy posiblemente cualquier versión de simetría de salida corregida pueda alimentarse con algo como 13,1 Vcc ó más).

El BBB11 / BBB13 consumen 1 A aprox. El BBB19, unos 2 A aprox. El BBB27, unos 4 A aprox. Estos consumos son por canal. La sugerencia sería alimentarlos con trafos separados para cada canal. La opción aún más recomendable sería emplear 4 trafos con secundarios simples de 12 VCA cada uno (resulta en la opción más "quieta" en cuanto a ruido inducido a los amplis y la de mayor crosstalk posible). Aunque parezca una exageración emplear 2 trafos por canal, al ser el ampli single ended desde entrada a salida, esta configuración de trafos elimina o reduce a prácticamente cero la modulación térmica entre los semiciclos de un mismo canal y preserva así la característica propia del modo de funcionamiento en single ended (asimetría). Esa modulación térmica entre semiciclos de un mismo canal puede evidenciarse más en aquellos casos con fuente de corriente constante (consumo constante desde un rail y variable desde el otro rail).

¿De cuánto amperaje RMS deberían ser estos trafos en sus secundarios?: dame un tiempo que los dimensiono y expongo los resultados. Desde ya te comento que deben superar a los amperes que consume cada modelo (la razón debe andar, muy a grosso modo, entre 5 a 6 veces más ese valor; muy posiblemente algo más también dependiendo de varios factores).

En cuanto al filtrado, dejame hacer unos números para ver qué puede convenir. Ni bien cuente con tiempo anexo ésto también.

Saludos

PD: en realidad, el camino adecuado sería definir primeramente una mínima relación S/N en la salida del ampli (95 a 96 dB, por ejemplo); luego, en función del PSRR del circuito y de la excursión máxima de la salida obtenemos el nivel de ripple máximo; con el ripple máximo y el consumo medio obtenemos el filtrado necesario; finalmente, con el filtrado necesario y el consumo medio dimensionamos el trafo (considerando en este cálculo unos parámetros típicos del cableado y demás pérdidas resistivas).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 22, 2015)

Haciendo los primeros dimensionamientos de la fuente de alimentación:

Se fija una relación S/N de 96,33 dB, es decir, cercana a la que se obtienen comúnmente con los sistemas digitales de resolución de 16 bits.

Sabiendo que la amplitud máxima de salida de los tres modelos presentados es de 8 V pico, y el PSRR ronda en todos ellos los 54,5 dB aprox., calculamos el máximo nivel de ruido para obtener esa relacion S/N mencionada:

Nivel de ruido máximo a la salida = 8 V pico / 65.536 = 0,000122 V pico.

Ese es un nivel de ruido posible de obtener en la práctica (no es nada descabellado).

Esos 65.536 corresponden a los 96,33 dB propuestos.

En las líneas de alimentación estaría permitido tener hasta unas 531,86 veces más de nivel que esos 122 uV pico, debido al PSRR propio del amplificador.

Resultan, entonces, unos 65 mV pico. Es decir, un ripple de 130 mV pico a pico.

Ese valor es muy exigente, ya que debe mantenerse a un régimen de 1, 2 y 4 A aprox.

Como orientación muy burda y empleando la ecuación i = C x dV / dt, daría para 1 A unos 77.000 uF por rail. El doble de eso para 2 A y el cuádruple de eso para 4 A.

Por el momento, filtrado simple es medio difícil y costoso de implementar.

La relación S/N de 96,33 dB escogida, permitiría diferenciar (si la diferencia dada en el espectro de distorsión así lo permite) el carácter que pueda tener cada uno de los tres modelos, por lo menos hasta la H7 (comparándolos todos a su plena potencia).

De escoger menor relación S/N, para favorecer un filtrado simple y de tamaño más modesto, se enmascararía la posibilidad de discriminar alguna diferencia entre modelos.

Por ejemplo, con una relación S/N de 82 dB, salen bancos cercanos a los 14.700 uF por rail para el BBB13 (lo cual puede ser posible de implementar sin que se escapen mucho los costos y el dimensionamiento final del trafo). Con esta relación S/N sería imposible diferenciarlos comparando los tres modelos a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios, ya que el piso de ruido enmascararía el H2, H3 y sucesivos, en cada uno de ellos. Es, justamente, el contenido de los primeros Hs (desde el H2 en adelante) el que podría diferenciar tímbricamente uno de otro modelo.

Posiblemente, con esa última relación de 82 dB sólo sería posible diferenciarlos a su plena potencia, ya que del piso de ruido emergen hasta el H6 para el BBB27, hasta el H5 para el BBB19 y hasta el H3 para el BBB13.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 24, 2015)

Antes de proseguir con el dimensionamiento de la fuente de alimentación, voy a adjuntar un análisis interesante como lo es el Slew Rate del modelo BBB13.



Como podrán apreciar, se exigió a la etapa de salida a excursionar un poco por encima de sus límites de diseño de 8 V pico (se llevó a casi 10 V pico). Aún así, el Slew Rate arrojado por la simulación es muy prometedor, con valores cercanos a los 65 V / useg (nada despreciable por la simpleza de diseño que es). Muy probablemente este SR se deba a sus componentes de salida y al hecho que es de solo dos etapas. No he probado con mosfets de mayor capacidad parásita de entrada para ver qué sucede con este parámetro.

Luego, voy a subir para el BBB19 y el BBB27.

Estos son otros parámetros que tendremos que cotejar en la práctica.

Mismo análisis pero para el BBB19:



El SR baja a alrededor de 35 V / useg, seguramente por haberse duplicado la capacidad parásita debido al agregado de un par más de salida. De todos modos, sigue siendo un valor muuuuy bueno.

Mismo análisis pero para el BBB27:



El SR baja aún más, a alrededor de 17 V / useg, seguramente por haberse cuadruplicado la capacidad parásita debido al agregado de tres pares más de salida (respecto del BBB13). De todos modos, sigue siendo un valor mejor que el de un simple TL071 (13 V / useg). Atención al eje de las X, ya que ha aumentado sus límites.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2015)

Hola Diego.
Has verificado si el slew-rate es simetrico para la excursiones positivas y para las negativas???


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 24, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> Has verificado si el slew-rate es simetrico para la excursiones positivas y para las negativas???



Hola Eduardo!!!:

Hasta ahora, solo he medido el flanco creciente del primer pulso. Por lo poco que observé en las gráficas de simulación, este flanco medido es el más lento, ya que el otro es bien abrupto. Es de esperar que haya asimetría en el SR ya que los ciclos de carga / descarga de la capacidad se llevan a cabo a través de un transistor en un caso y a través de una resistencia en el otro caso (no son los mismos tiempos).

De todos modos, voy a tratar de verificarlo y subirlo.

Un abrazo

PD: acabo de verificar el SR del flanco decreciente para el BBB27 y dá casi 123 V / useg!!!. Este modelo sería el más lento de los tres presentados. Es de esperar que el BBB19 sea aún más rápido en esa parte y, el BBB13, aún más todavía que los otros .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 26, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> Has verificado si el slew-rate es simetrico para la excursiones positivas y para las negativas???



Este es un complemento gráfico para esa consulta que efectuó Eduardo.

La excursión máxima de la salida, en los tres modelos, se mantiene dentro del rango de diseño de 8 V pico.

En todos los gráficos, las unidades para el eje de las Y son Voltios y las unidades para el eje de las X son Segundos.







Saludos


----------



## ericksm (May 2, 2015)

Por fin pude probar el circuito 

El circuito que probe es el del mensaje #21
Utilice el bc556 que es casi igual al bc560, segun el datasheet el bc560 posee un menor nivel de ruido pero para fines de prueba lo considero adecuado.

Lo arme en protoboard con cables de UTP, con caimanes y con los componentes del circuito, ajuste los trimpots al valor mencionado, utilice resistencias de 1/2W y para el de 1Ω utilice de 5w

Para la fuente utilice un sencillo circuito con lm317 modificado para que de un poco mas de 1A, lo regule a 12v y para el -12 utilice un cargador generido de 12v 1.5A, los voltajes rondaban entre 12-12.2V , tambien añadi dos condensadores de 4700uF para que ayuden al filtrado en la alimentacion simetrica.

En los parlantes me quede algo corto, solo tenia de 4Ω de 10W, y otro de 8Ω a 1.2W

Resultados:

Los mosfet calentaron por lo que les añadi un pequeño disipador de 2.5W a cada uno ( fue una prueba rapida).
La calidad del sonido para 4Ω 10W fue mala, hubo una mejora para el parlante 8Ω 1.2W pero todabia no era de buena calidad ( el parlante no exploto  )
Desconectando la señal de entrada se escucha un pequeño ruido, es leve pero esta.

Ahi terminaron mis pruebas por ahora, tratare de conseguir otro parlante de 8Ω a más potencia y un transformador de 12-12v a 1.5A para la fuente pero me gustaria que me informaran que hice mal o que puedo mejorar.

gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 3, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> Por fin pude probar el circuito
> 
> El circuito que probe es el del mensaje #21
> Utilice el bc556 que es casi igual al bc560, segun el datasheet el bc560 posee un menor nivel de ruido pero para fines de prueba lo considero adecuado.
> ...



Gracias por animarte!!!.

Casualmente ayer me puse a probar por primera vez ese mismo del post 21 que vos has armado (lo hice a las apuradas y con elementos de rescate que tenía por ahí). Como mosfets utilicé los IRFP150N (ya que me parecían muy limitados los IRF610 para los disipadores que dispongo de 1,15 ºC / W, e incluso, no los disponía a mano). Como cambio necesario al esquema fue aumentar el preset de 100 K de ajuste de bías, ya que con ese valor quedaba mínimamente en 1,95 A de bías. El valor final fué de 220 K. El ruido de fondo lo noté también, pero como solución rápida fué eliminar R9 (el preset de offset) y agregar un condensador de acoplo a la salida (se volvió al penúltimo esquema del BBB13, es decir, el del post 12, a excepción de dejar tal cual la resistencia de colector de 2K2). El ruido de fondo bajó de 60 mV pico a pico a solamente 2 mV pico a pico!!! (y es debido al ripple de fuente exclusivamente). Lo que sucedía es que R9 inyectaba ruido desde el rail negativo directamente a la base del transistor de entrada (con muy poca atenuación). Al eliminar R9, se soluciona perfectamente el problema de ruido de fondo y queda mudo el ampli sin sonido aplicado.

Otra solución, si no querés eliminar R9, es particionarla y agregar un capacitor de filtro (desde el punto de partición de R9 hacia 0 V). Esto habría que probarlo, ya que no lo he hecho aún.

Por la calidad lograda así modificado (como lo que probé), es muy buena.

Probalo y verás.

Saludos

PD: + - 12 voltios me parece que son algo cortos. Te debe estar recortando, adicionalmente al ruido de fuente.

PD2: cuando pueda, presento el diseño de placa final y fotos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 3, 2015)

@ericksm creo que además de pocos voltios, también tienes pocos amperios ( es un clase A ). La fuente en éstos circuitos es fundamental, Diego es un experto en estas lides, sigue sus consejos. ¡¡ Enhorabuena por el montaje !!! pule esos detalles y recibid un cordial saludo.
 PD: Diego pese a la provisionalidad de tu montaje ¿ Como suena ?. ¿ Acerté con mi vaticinio de los medios-agudos limpios y buenos graves ?.


----------



## ericksm (May 3, 2015)

Gracias por la información

quite R9 y añadi un condensador de 4700uf de desacoplo para el parlante
mejoro la respuesta, bajo la señal de ruido, solo lo escucho cuando estoy cerca del parlante y aun asi es baja 

No tengo mucha experiencia en estos temas de amplificadores pero veo que R4 repercute en gran medida en la respuesta del amplificador, lo cambie a 220K como indican pero se escucha ruido como golpeteos en el parlante, con una R de bajo valor (60 ohm) mejora el sonido , tambien probe con 10k pero es casi igual.

Salu2


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 3, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> @ericksm creo que además de pocos voltios, también tienes pocos amperios ( es un clase A ). La fuente en éstos circuitos es fundamental, Diego es un experto en estas lides, sigue sus consejos. ¡¡ Enhorabuena por el montaje !!! pule esos detalles y recibid un cordial saludo.
> PD: Diego pese a la provisionalidad de tu montaje ¿ Como suena ?. ¿ Acerté con mi vaticinio de los medios-agudos limpios y buenos graves ?.



El armado provisorio lo culminé ayer 2 de mayo a las 12 de la noche oops. Lamentablemente, como señal de entrada utilicé la salida de auriculares de un triste radiograbador (con todas sus limitaciones y defectos). Sin cables mallados para ello (solo puentes con cocodrilos en ambas puntas) . Sólo con audio de radio . Como carga, un simple parlante coaxial de 8 pulgadas marca Audifiel (cero lujos) y montado en una esfera como baffle sellado (por el foro hay alguna foto).

A pesar de lo precario, el sonido es muy limpio, aunque escaso de graves por el empleo de solo 2200 uF para el capacitor de acople y el tipo de baffle empleado (más orientado para medios que para graves).

Solo probé un canal nomás, pero la potencia era más que sobrada, a pesar de la poca sensibilidad del parlante empleado. La respuesta recién comienza a caer en torno a los 50 KHz (mirando muy rápidamente con osciloscopio).

Ruido de fondo: cero aprobacion.

Con más tiempo, voy a subir mediciones y fotos de esta mi primer burda aproximación a la realidad.

Es un circuito que promete y es muy fácil de armar...

Un abrazo





ericksm dijo:


> Gracias por la información
> 
> quite R9 y añadi un condensador de 4700uf de desacoplo para el parlante
> mejoro la respuesta, bajo la señal de ruido, solo lo escucho cuando estoy cerca del parlante y aun asi es baja
> ...



El golpeteo que mencionás (se corta el audio y el cono inmediatamente se retrae; luego, si bajás el volúmen en la entrada, retorna el audio a la salida), a mi también me lo hace, pero bajo condiciones de recorte muy profundo, por la forma en que está anclada la fuente de corriente (flotante). Se podría eliminar ese defecto, pero agregando más componentes al diseño (se escapa de las ideas originales: simpleza).

Cuidado con bajar la R4 demasiado, ya que se escapa la corriente de bías. 60 ohmios es excesivamente bajo (podés cocinar los mosfets). R4 define la corriente de bías: ¿la has medido?. No sería necesario cambiar R4 de 100 K a 220 K, si el ajuste de bías se puede llevar a 1 A aprox. En mi caso, fue necesario aumentarlo de 100 K a 220 K, ya que el mínimo de bías me quedaba en 1,95 A (lo que es excesivo).

Mientras lo manejes con 15 a 16 voltios por rail y con señal dentro de lo diseñado (no más de 1,15 voltios de entrada), no debería aparecer ese defecto de "golpeteo" o "mute automático anti excesos" D).

Muy posiblemente se deba a que estás empleando + - 12 V y el recorte está mucho más abajo en valor al de diseño.

Otra cosa: ví que has empleado dos parlantes para las pruebas (uno de 4 ohmios y otro de 8 ohmios). Utiliza el de 8 ohmios como mínima impedancia. Con el de 4 ohmios, recorta la señal a la mitad de camino (es por eso que habrás notado mejoras cuando utilizaste el de 8 ohmios).

Saludos


----------



## ericksm (May 3, 2015)

Lo probe con fuente simetrica de 16v-16v con el lm317 y el otro con trafo, puente, condensador y convertidor CC-CC, obtengo los voltajes mencionados.

Pero aun con R4 a 220k se escucha un pequeño ruido y solo ruido, no tengo salida de audio en el parlante (y solo cuando subo todo el volumen del equipo), los mosfet estan frios.
Este valor es correcto?

Salu2


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 3, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> Lo probe con fuente simetrica de 16v-16v con el lm317 y el otro con trafo, puente, condensador y convertidor CC-CC, obtengo los voltajes mencionados.
> 
> Pero aun con R4 a 220k se escucha un pequeño ruido y solo ruido, no tengo salida de audio en el parlante (y solo cuando subo todo el volumen del equipo), los mosfet estan frios.
> Este valor es correcto?
> ...



A juzgar por los comentarios de tus pruebas, muy probablemente no estés entendiendo bien cómo es el mecanismo de ajuste de R4 para polarizar adecuadamente el par de mosfets de salida.

El mecanismo de ajuste es como se describe a continuación:

1) Previo a la aplicación de cualquier voltaje de alimentación al circuito, asegurarse de verificar que el valor ajustado para R4 sea el máximo (sea un preset de 100 K, 220 K ó cualquier otro valor necesario en la práctica).

2) Dando por entendido que conoces el mecanismo de puesta en marcha de todo amplificador y habiendo verificado que todo está bien, se procede a disponer de un voltímetro de CC en conexión paralelo a la R6 de 1 ohmio (la resistencia de mayor potencia del circuito). El voltímetro debe estar preparado para un fondo de escala que incluya el voltio a medir (1 V). Luego, se va girando lentamente el cursor de R4 de modo que la lectura vaya creciendo hasta alcanzar un valor próximo al voltio (realizarlo por pasos, progresivamente, dejar estabilizar la temperatura de los disipadores y, luego, volver a repetir el ajuste de ser necesario hasta verificar que se estabilice en 1 V). Así, habremos logrado hacer circular una corriente de salida de aprox. 1 A, con lo que nos permite lograr excursiones de voltaje de salida de hasta 8 V pico sobre el parlante de 8 ohmios nominal, libres de recortes.

Si la excursión esperable para la salida debe ser menor, la corriente podría ajustarse a menor valor, conforme lo necesario (menos calor disipado). Ejemplo: para 4 V pico de salida, deberías ajustar la corriente en 0,5 A (ya que 0,5 A x 8 ohmios son 4 V pico). Ajustar 0,5 A sería lograr 0,5 V sobre R6.

Es por eso que cuando probaste con el parlante de 4 ohmios, verificaste que existía recortes, ya que al aplicar voltaje sobre el parlante de baja impedancia, éste intenta extraer corriente máxima que el amplificador no le dá (el parlante de 4 ohmios exige el doble de corriente que el de 8 ohmios, bajo el mismo voltaje aplicado). La única forma de hacerlo funcionar con 4 ohmios es inyectarle menor voltaje de entrada (la mitad de 1,15 V para ser precisos), ó aumentarle la corriente de salida a 2 A (imposible con un solo par de mosfets => emplear mosfets más robustos ó más pares del mismo ya existente).

Si tus mosfets están fríos, cabe la posibilidad de que esa corriente de salida sea muy baja (falte reducir el valor del preset R4), de modo que cuando le solicitás excursión a la salida, existe recorte de señal.

Probá ajustar a, por ejemplo, 100 mA (es decir, 100 mV sobre R6) y verificá qué efecto te produce. Luego, sin modificar el volúmen de la señal de entrada, aumentá esa corriente al doble y volvé a verificar qué es lo que sucede (deberías encontrar que recorta bastante menos que con 100 mA).

Saludos


----------



## ericksm (May 3, 2015)

Gracias por la informacion diegomj1973

Intuyo que lo mencionado es el ajuste de bias, de lo que no tenia conocimiento 

Entiendo que R4 debe ser calibrado para obtener un 1V en R6 , lo que daria 1A aproximado para la salida , pero mi parlante solo es de 1.2W por lo que no creo que sea buena idea 

Relice la prueba con 150mV en R6, el valor calibrado de R4 fue de 90k, mejor sonido pero no puedo dar un resultado final debido al parlante que tengo.
Cuando aumento el voltaje de entrada, se escuchan pequeños ruidos, creo que es por la baja corriente que entrega para esta calibración.

necesito un parlante de 8Ω a 15w ó más en caja si fuera posible y de mejor calidad.

salu2


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 4, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion diegomj1973
> 
> Intuyo que lo mencionado es el ajuste de bias, de lo que no tenia conocimiento
> 
> ...



Para calibrarlo acorde al parlante que disponés (8 ohmios y 1,2 W), debés ajustar la corriente de bías en 548 mA aprox. (0,548 V sobre R6) y aplicarle no más de 889 mV pico a la entrada o 628 mV RMS (en lugar de los 1150 mV RMS de diseño). Es decir, debés ajustar el volúmen de entrada en casi 6 dB menos de lo previsto que para el diseño original, para que no existan recortes.

Verificá si los mosfets en tus disipadores toleran esa disipación , ya que los podés freir fácilmente. Podés emplear mosfets con baja Rthjc, si tus disipadores están algo cortos ó no empleés micas aislantes (pero verificá que los disipadores queden aislados entre sí y con el chasis o gabinete).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2015)

Acá subo un video de una prueba rápida y sucia del amplificador BBB13. No me reten por el desastre de armado que hice!!! . Es solo un prototipo de pruebas o conejito de indias!!! . Rescaté elementos de donde pude para llevar adelante esta cochina prueba (como podrán ver).

Seguidores del "High End" => abstenerse. 

En un tiempito más, cuando me junte con más tiempo y dinero, armo la versión cosmética definitiva y en estéreo (ya en mono, aturde ).

Las pruebas fueron hechas desde el canal izquierdo del rep. de CD, sin ecualización agregada, atenuando 6 dB la señal de entrada para evitar clipping. Dada la existencia de la señal de un solo canal, la música puede resultar con faltantes de instrumentos (acorde a lo que solemos escuchar del material completo => I + D).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2015)

Pues suena de maravilla Diego, ten en cuenta que además de la provisionalidad del circuito eléctrico, los altavoces están sin recinto acústico. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena !!!!!!.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues suena de maravilla Diego, ten en cuenta que además de la provisionalidad del circuito eléctrico, los altavoces están sin recinto acústico. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena !!!!!!.



Así es. Lo que sucede es que, además del cortocircuito acústico y demás aberraciones visibles de todo tipo, el micrófono de la cámara es una porquería (no capta lo muy agradable que suena en media y alta frecuencia, a pesar de ese barato piezoeléctrico Lesson y de ese woofer reenconado). No pude poner bafles con parlantes de 8 ohmios, ya que no dispongo armados, pero me dá la apreciación de que los graves deberían estar en su justa medida empleando las cajas y parlantes correspondientes.

En fin, tendrían que probarlo para disfrutar lo lindo que se escuchan las voces. El circuito es ultra-hiper-mega primitivo en su diseño y con muchísimas limitaciones y simplificaciones, pero aún así es extraordinariamente agradable de escuchar (apreciación puramente personal).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2015)

En el video que subo, intenté llevarlo al clipping cambiando la carga en alta frecuencia. Si bien el reemplazo del piezoeléctrico Lesson por el tweeter dinámico Audifiel suavizó un poco los agudos, no alcanzó para hacerlo clippear por el cambio de carga y el contenido de agudos en la canción.

Muy seguramente, tanto la impedancia del woofer como la del tweeter trabajando simultáneamente en la zona alta del espectro (mal desde todo punto de vista), no alcanzó a caer por debajo de los 8 ohmios. Y muy probablemente no haya alcanzado el contenido de agudos del tema en cuestión, para favorecer un clipping.






Qué lástima que la cámara no pueda registrar lo lindo que suena, aún armado a lo indio y con elementos que dan calambre .


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 25, 2015)

Procedí a medir con instrumental el desempeño real de mi amplificador (recordar que lo armé según post 12 y con algunos cambios ya citados). Debo reconocer que los resultados me han dejado estupefacto por lo tremendamente bien que se desempeña, a pesar de su extremada simpleza.

Lo primero que me llamó la atención es su enorme ancho de banda. A los 10 Hz (que es el límite inferior de mi generador de audio) ofrece solamente 1,49 dB de atenuación respecto a la frecuencia de centro de banda (unos 2524 Hz, predichos por la simulación). La simulación predice que esos 1,49 dB deben darse a los 6,65 Hz aprox. en lugar de los 10 Hz medidos. Aún así, lo considero aceptable dada la gran tolerancia de los electrolíticos.

Ahora viene lo lindo : la señal de salida sale impecable hasta una frecuencia de nada menos que 100 KHz (con un muy pequeño desfase). Para que lo vean, subí el primer video donde se barrió desde los 100 Hz, pasando por 1 KHz, 10 KHz y 100 KHz. Luego, se efectuó el barrido inverso: desde 100 KHz a 10 KHz, 1 KHz, 100 Hz y finalmente 10 Hz. En el video, van a escuchar un ruido de fondo que no es del ampli sino del lavarropas ---(). Puede que también se vea alguna interferencia producto del arranque del lavarropas ---(). En la parte superior de la cuadrícula: salida. En la parte inferior de la cuadrícula: entrada.






En el segundo video se muestra el flanco ascendente de la señal de salida aplicando señal cuadrada a la entrada de unos 20 KHz. La señal de entrada es de una amplitud tal que la salida excursione a casi el máximo de diseño. No hay un ringing exagerado . El flanco de ataque es menos abrupto que el flanco descendente (como lo predice la simulación ).






En el tercer video se muestra el flanco descendente de la señal de salida aplicando señal cuadrada a la entrada de unos 20 KHz. La señal de entrada es de una amplitud tal que la salida excursione a casi el máximo de diseño. No hay un ringing exagerado . Se ve claramente que el flanco descendente es muy abrupto.






Por último, se muestra el cuarto video donde llevamos al sistema a 320 KHz de onda cuadrada !!! shock y donde la salida no crece más allá de lo observado.






El ampli resultó formidable por donde se lo miré y muy permisivo en cuanto a cambios en sus componentes.

Tener presente que no se cuidó en absoluto las reglas de un buen armado, como una adecuada sección para los cables que manejan Iq, el trenzado y largo de los mismos hacia los mosfets, falta de resistencias stoppers (aunque no oscila en lo absoluto), capacitores sin bypassear, etc., etc., etc. Solamente la fuente de alimentación está mínimamente pensada según reglas. Aún así: el ruido en la salida es inverificable según mi osciloscopio (podría otorgársele como exagerado unos 2 mVpp, aunque no se llega a medir siquiera eso).

Fueron los más agradables 4 W que he escuchado hasta ahora, de todos mis amplificadores .

Recomiendo plenamente su armado .

Saludos

PD: disculpen la mala calidad de filmación.

Esquema empleado:



Fuente empleada: 2 trafos de 220 VCA a 12 VCA 100 VA c/u; 6 capacitores de 4.700 uF c/u por rama; 2 disipadores de 1,15 ºC/W c/u; no se emplea mica aislante (ojo!). Esta fuente estaba reservada y previamente construida para la modificación del JLH a mosfets mmm:).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 3, 2015)

Manteniendo como premisa de diseño la menor cantidad de componentes, se implementan cambios para garantizar la estabilidad de la corriente de polarización de la etapa de salida con las variaciones posibles del voltaje de alimentación.

Se reemplaza el preset de ajuste de corriente de bías por una simple resistencia (el bías pasa a ser autoajustable). Se elimina R4 y se agrega Q4 (el amplificador no es más de 3 transistores). Se modifica el valor de R2.

Todos estos cambios favorecen que la corriente de bías sea muchísimo más estable con las variaciones esperables del voltaje de la red. Para que se den una idea: si el voltaje de red sufre alteraciones de + - 5 % respecto de su valor nominal, la corriente de bías sufre variaciones de + 0,497 % y - 0,596 %. Antes, sufría variaciones de + 46,5 % y - 44,108 %.



El resto de los parámetros permanecen prácticamente sin cambios.

El circuito sigue siendo de 13 componentes.

Saludos

PD: falta llevarlo al banco de pruebas, para conocer si no hay que efectuar modificaciones.

PD2: es curioso pero, si a Q2 lo alimento desde una fuente de corriente constante clásica (eliminando R2 en este último circuito), los valores de distorsión no son tan bajos como cuando se emplea SRPP.


----------



## fff (Jun 18, 2015)

4w a 8 ohm
10w a 4ohm?

puentable a 4 ohm 20w aprox? 
si es asi es, seria gran amplificador con pocos componentes


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

fff dijo:


> 4w a 8 ohm
> 10w a 4ohm?
> 
> puentable a 4 ohm 20w aprox?
> si es asi es, seria gran amplificador con pocos componentes



No sería un gran amplificador... Es un gran amplificador!!!!

Bueno, fuera de toda broma, el trabajarlo en puente podría ser una opción. Para llevarlo a cabo, sobre el último esquema habría que hacer ajustable R3 (la resistencia de 120 K) y muy posiblemente se pueda eliminar C2 con ciertas precauciones (el capacitor de acople al parlante). La eliminación de C2 traería algún beneficio en la reproducción de bajas frecuencias y posiblemente en alguna reducción adicional de la distorsión.

Si se escoge el BBB13, que entregaría 4 W sobre 8 ohmios, en puente entregaría 8 W pero sobre 16 ohmios.

Del mismo modo, el BBB19, que entregaría 8 W sobre 4 ohmios, en puente entregaría 16 W pero sobre 8 ohmios.

Igualmente, el BBB27, que entregaría 16 W sobre 2 ohmios, en puente entregaría 32 W pero sobre 4 ohmios.

Habría que analizar hasta qué corriente de bías podemos llevar al BBB13 para que en puente y sobre 8 ohmios entregue algo más de potencia sin correr riesgos de clipping ni de incendio.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2015)

fff dijo:


> 4w a 8 ohm
> 10w a 4ohm?
> 
> puentable a 4 ohm 20w aprox?
> si es asi es, seria gran amplificador con pocos componentes


8Ω para 20W en puente


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 19, 2015)

Llevando al límite de 30 W a la disipación de potencia en reposo del mosfet más inferior del esquema del BBB13 (el más solicitado en potencia de los dos mosfets), se podría extraer de una única etapa unos 9,41 W RMS máximos con fuente dual de + - 15,67 V. Esto es a una corriente de bías de 1,64 A aproximadamente. La carga para ese desarrollo de potencia de salida máxima sería de 6,97 ohmios mínimos.

Dos etapas del BBB13 trabajando en puente podrían erogar hasta unos 18,82 W pero sobre 13,94 ohmios de carga mínima, sin clippear.

El mayor inconveniente es lograr impedancias de trabajo de esos valores rebuscados (de casi 7 ó casi 14 ohmios, dependiendo de cómo lo trabajemos al ampli!!!).

Otro problema es disipar esos 30 W permanentes en uno de los transistores y, en lo posible, sin coolers.

Yo, actualmente, lo estoy logrando pero con 8 coolers a bajas revoluciones.

Saludos

PD: los transistores de los que hablo son los IRFP150N, ojo!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2015)

diego1973 dijo:
			
		

> Yo, actualmente, lo estoy logrando pero con 8 coolers a bajas revoluciones.



Pero estas diseñando un amplificador o un dron???
Ya vuela????


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 19, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero estas diseñando un amplificador o un dron???
> Ya vuela????



Aletea, aletea, pero non vola todavía... Es un pichoncito!!!

Aquí el pichoncito de Dronito:





Saludos

PD: ese es el 2 etapas en single ended, que uso a diario. ¿Se nota el uso?. Son 2 coolers adelante, 2 atrás y 4 más atrás (donde hay dos disipadores más).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2015)

El BBB13 sigue mutando!!!. Ahora con transistores de salida tipo Darlington!!!. La respuesta en frecuencia y la distorsión permanecen prácticamente sin cambios, manteniendo el mismo bías de salida de 1 A que en la versión a mosfets. Solo hay una merma en el PSRR en alta frecuencia (16 KHz) de en torno a 8,11 dB aprox. (debido a que se debe reducir lógicamente el valor de R4 comparándolo al mismo de la versión a mosfets). R1 se ha reducido para mejorar un poco más el slew rate. Ese mismo valor de R1 se puede probar en la versión a mosfets también, pero ajustando un poco R4.

Falta llevarlo al banco de pruebas, todavía. Pero en un 100 % seguro anda como en las simulaciones.

Referencias: curva verde => BBB13 a mosfet, curva roja => BBB13 a Darlington.

La magnitud en la respuesta en frecuencia está expresada en dB.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 7, 2016)

*El BBB13 sigue evolucionando!!!*

Se implementa una variante para manejar directamente desde la salida de un reproductor de CD, y ahora con mucho menos ruido de Johnson!!!:



Como podrán observar, se ha alterado mínimamente la conexión de uno de los terminales de R8 en este esquema presentado (respecto a anteriores esquemas que no cuentan con el cuarto transistor), de modo que la diferencia de potencial sobre esa resistencia se reduce entre un 20 % mínimo a un 33,3 % máximo del valor original. Esto permite reducir su valor óhmico en la misma proporción, y, por ende, reducir también el ruido de Johnson producido por la misma resistencia (entre un 4,42 % mínimo a un 15,41 % máximo, dependiendo de cómo se den las tolerancias del cambio, considerando resistencias de 5 % de tolerancia), si se mantienen las mismas relaciones originales: de un valor anterior de 47 K podemos bajar ahora a 39 K aprox., considerando la peor situación de Vgs (4 V aprox.) y los valores normalizados contiguos de las resistencias (4/5 de 47 K es cercano a 39 K, ya que sobre la resistencia R6 de 1 ohmio y 5 W hacemos circular 1 A de bías, con lo que cae sobre ella 1 V).

La mejor situación de Vgs sería de 2 V, con lo que nos permitiría bajar de 47 K a 33 K aprox. (2/3 de 47 K es cercano a 33 K, ya que sobre la resistencia R6 de 1 ohmio y 5 W hacemos circular 1 A de bías, con lo que cae sobre ella 1 V). Vgs no es un parámetro que podamos manejar, lamentablemente.

Ahora bien, se ha decidido adicionalmente reducir en una década tanto el valor del preset como de esa resistencia R8, con lo que el ruido de Johnson se reduce muchísimo más todavía (entre un 330 % mínimo a un 365 % máximo, solamente debido a R8).

El hecho de aplicar menos voltaje sobre una resistencia ó condensador, trae aparejado una reducción en la distorsión también (aunque puede ser de difícil verificación, ya que los niveles de reducción pueden ser bastante marginales). Asimismo, todos los esfuerzos adicionales por reducirla son bienvenidos.

Con todos estos cambios, la THD está ahora en el orden de los 0,008 % a 1 KHz y a unos casi 4 W sobre 8 ohmios .

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 8, 2016)

Olvidé mencionar que el cambio en la conexión de uno de los extremos de R8 (y, por ende, también su valor) favorece además que exista menor desplazamiento del voltaje con la temperatura del circuito en el punto desde donde se toma la señal para la salida al parlante (a través del condensador de salida C3).

Como dato: variando entre 0 ºC y 50 ºC la temperatura del circuito, ese voltaje sufre un 12 % menos de desplazamiento (de 4,07 mV pasamos a 3,58 mV, sobre un valor de reposo de 3,74 V a 27 ºC). Todo esto es manteniendo fijo el voltaje de alimentación y sin señal aplicada en la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 17, 2016)

Este último esquema es para operarlo directamente desde la salida de un reproductor de CD y es el más recomendable de todos los presentados hasta aquí por su excelente estabilidad de parámetros de bías con las variaciones del voltaje de rail y de la temperatura.



Como se puede observar en la última gráfica, la corriente de polarización de salida tiende a reducirse mínimamente con el aumento de la temperatura, lo cual es muy recomendable para evitar embalamientos térmicos. El voltaje en el extremo superior de R6 respecto de 0 V es de 3,74 V a una temperatura ambiente de 27 ºC.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 26, 2016)

Buenos días Diego; acabo de dedicar unas tres horas de mi vida ;-) a leerme éste hilo con detenimiento y todo parece indicar que estamos ante un GRAN circuito.
Pues bien, también todo parece indicar que el montaje DEFINITVO y aconsejable es el del post #56, justo el de arriba de éste mío.
También me alegra ver que NO es necesario realizar ningún ajuste al mismo pues no hay ni siquiera presets: pues bien Diego ¿¿¿¿ que te parece publicar como definitivo éste circuito como en el resto de hilos, o sea PCB, conexionado..........???? para así lograr su mayor difusión (debo reconocer que ante tanta prueba y evolución puede llegar a despistar al lector no muy diestro en éste tipo de montajes ) y lograr que los lectores del foro se animen a su montaje ( entre los que me incluyo ).
Las pruebas de escucha ( he oído los vídeos con unos buenos cascos Panasonic ) y pese a la precariedad de los micros de las cámaras son FANTÁSTICAS y pese al la corriente dominante del foro de buscar circuitos con terawatios, creo que será un gran aliciente éste circuito por su calidad y simpleza.
No puedo dejar de constatar que en los links del foro italiano que colgué en el hilo del amplificador de clase A de 20 watios, un circuito de éste tipo ( buena clase A y unos 5 watios ) acarrea ¡¡¡¡¡ 200 páginas !!!!!  de debate y un alto grado de acepatación y de usuarios que los montan; en cambio aquí somos cuatro "locos" los que nos sentimos atraidos por éstos circuitos, en fin, cada uno es libre de decidir que montar, aunque yo animo a escuchar un circuito de éste tipo antes de ningunearlo.
En fin Diego, te rogaría que se pase "a la accion" con éste circuito y publicar todo "mascadito" para así favorecer su difusión y realización.
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## pppppo (Oct 26, 2016)

Lo fui leyendo, y releyendo a medida que fue apareciendo, asi supongo a varios mas "gatos locos", es impecable el desarrollo y explicaciones, y aunque no pueda aportar, siquiera entender cabalmente todo es para un . ( Perdon, no ensucio mas).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 26, 2016)

Existirían 3 opciones que muy tranquilamente podrían montarse: la del post 45 (que es la de la prueba de escucha y los oscilogramas mostrados), la del post 54 (que en realidad es una muy pequeña variante, pero apta para ser atacada directamente desde un reproductor de CD => 2 V RMS, a diferencia de la del post 45 que es apta para hasta 1,15 V RMS de señal de entrada) y la del post 56 (también para ser atacada directamente desde un reproductor de CD). El único agregado que sugeriría en todas las variantes sería colocar un diodito tipo 1N4148 o similar desde el gate del mosfet superior hasta el voltaje positivo de alimentación (+ V). El cátodo de ese mismo diodo tiene que estar hacia + V y el ánodo hacia el gate del mosfet superior del esquema.

Armarlos resulta una pavada, ya que los trafos pueden ser de los que se solían emplear en las lámparas dicroicas halógenas (creo que con dos trafos de 100 VA c/u por canal andarían perfecto). Para uso prolongado, a dos trafos de 50 VA c/u por canal los veo medio cortos, ya que supe armar un buffer a mosfets a 0,5 A constante de bías y llegaban a tomar bastante temperatura después de un rato (está aquí en el foro ese esquema). Ese buffer empleaba 4 trafos de 50 VA c/u para 0,67 W por canal sobre 6 ohmios!!!.

Es muy cierto el hecho que has mencionado de que somos extremadamente muy pocos los que nos interesamos por esta modalidad de funcionamiento, en este foro. En otros foros, se vé muchísimo más interés por el tema . Será cuestión de contagiar esta increíble forma de disfrutar la música, la cual solamente se descubre después de armar algún bichito de éstos y oír que existen detalles que con otra modalidad de funcionamiento pueden pasar casi desapercibidos (principalmente, a bajos niveles de escucha).

Lo que me cuesta horrores es diseñar PCBs, pero aquí en el foro tenemos muchos expertos que podrían colaborar .

Otro diseño al que le tengo muchas ganas es al SRPP + bastode, que en realidad se decanta de este mismo thread.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 26, 2016)

Cuando puedas añade el diodo a los esquemas y la polarización de los electrolíticos por favor, si es cierto que está totalmente detallado en los textos,pero una imagen vale más que mil palabras .......
Gracias y un abrazo.
http://www.tforumhifi.com/t21774-ampli-classe-a-da-3-watt-dott-r-borromei
Es un circuito de !!!!!!3 watios!!!!!!!! Y dice literalmente que tras oírlo quedó en shock y que su valvular con una !!!!!KT88!!!!!! Suena de risa al lado de éste.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 26, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> http://www.tforumhifi.com/t21774-ampli-classe-a-da-3-watt-dott-r-borromei Es un circuito de !!!!!!3 watios!!!!!!!! Y dice literalmente que tras oírlo quedó en shock y que su valvular con una !!!!!KT88!!!!!! Suena de risa al lado de éste.



Ese es el JLH versión 1969 (similar al original) . Yo supe armar la versión Update de ese circuito como mi primer clase A culminado y probado (con multiplicador de capacitancias). Fué producto de no poder concluir con el de Gilmore, el famoso Dynahi (para auriculares) .

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 26, 2016)

Este sería el esquemático detallado y final según el post 56:



La curva a continuación serviría para dimensionar el filtrado simple por rail de este amplificador, en función de la relación señal a ruido máxima que necesitemos obtener a la salida, contemplando el PSRR que ofrece el amplificador en cuestión.



Si se emplean fuentes reguladas, se siguen otras técnicas de selección de filtrado.

Saludos

PD: si bien el capacitor de salida del amplificador hacia el parlante es sugerido en 14100 uF (es decir, 3 unidades de 4700 uF en paralelo), nada quita que se pueda colocar otro valor algo menor (en lo posible, no menor a 4700 uF).


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 26, 2016)

Gracias Diego, ahora un voluntario para el PCB por favor.
Un abrazo.


----------



## luismc (Oct 27, 2016)

Es probable que ya que tiene condensador de acoplamiento a la salida, pudiéramos prescindir de la fuente de alimentación simétrica.
En cualquier caso, este condensador a lo mejor sería más apropiado que fuese bipolar, pues en funcionamiento normal nunca llega a estar polarizado con suficiente tensión y por otro lado, en caso de avería de los transistores de salida puede presentarse tanto tensión positiva como negativa a las bornas del condensador, estando polarizado al revés en caso de presentarse la -V a la salida.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 27, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gracias Diego, ahora un voluntario para el PCB por favor.
> Un abrazo.


  Este PCB no es para tanto, podría ser Mick Jagger chupando una naranja…


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 27, 2016)

Hecho


----------



## Quercus (Oct 27, 2016)

Bueno es  un buen rato, estoy desde las 20:00 aprox. con el, mi hija me dice "...para que tantos laberintos..."
Listo tal como lo dejo Diego:


----------



## moncada (Oct 27, 2016)

Gran trabajo, compañeros   

Curioseando por la red, di con un artículo donde sale un pariente lejano del BBB desarrollado por Diego y "pecebeado" por Quercus. Este va en clase AB, requiere dos ajustes (corriente de reposo y simetría) y necesita alimentación regulada  

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page123.htm







Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 27, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Es probable que ya que tiene condensador de acoplamiento a la salida, pudiéramos prescindir de la fuente de alimentación simétrica.
> En cualquier caso, este condensador a lo mejor sería más apropiado que fuese bipolar, pues en funcionamiento normal nunca llega a estar polarizado con suficiente tensión y por otro lado, en caso de avería de los transistores de salida puede presentarse tanto tensión positiva como negativa a las bornas del condensador, estando polarizado al revés en caso de presentarse la -V a la salida.



Si bien sería posible prescindir de la alimentación simétrica, se complicaría conservar los bajos valores originales de las dos resistencias que conforman la red de realimentación (las de 56 y 100 ohmios, respectivamente). El incremento en la disipación de reposo nominal de esos elementos sería de 17,58 veces aprox. respecto de los actuales (lo que no necesariamente implica que se multipliquen por similar valor la capacidad máxima de disipación que actualmente tienen marcadas como de 1 y 2 W, respectivamente). Esta relación de incremento fué calculada suponiendo que se pretenda guardar cierta simetría en el funcionamiento de la etapa de salida, es decir, procurar disponer sobre la placa positiva del condensador de salida una tensión de la mitad de la de alimentación (15,67 V).

La razón de esos bajos valores de resistencia radica en la necesidad de mantener bajo nivel de ruido de Johnson, maximizar el ancho de banda (extendiendo la fcs hacia más altas frecuencias, principalmente), ayudar en reducir marginalmente la distorsión, ayudar en reducir los tiempos de propagación de la señal realimentada, entre otras cosas. El sobredimensionamiento de potencia responde más a una necesidad de mantener baja la temperatura del componente y, por ende, ayudar en reducir aún más el ruido de origen térmico (más que a los requerimientos de disipación debido al voltaje diferencial que les caen). Si hacen el cálculo, se van a dar cuenta que se podrían poner resistencias de menor potencia que lo marcado, según el potencial real que les caen.

En el esquema actual existe una asimetría de funcionamiento en la etapa de salida, de casi 3,74 V. Esto hace que el condensador de salida sea necesario, a pesar de la fuente simétrica (aunque parezca paradójico). De necesitar corregir esa asimetría de la salida, para favorecer un mayor rendimiento, un recorte más simétrico de la señal de salida y suprimir ese caro condensador, se podría llevar a cabo jugando con el potencial de polarización de la base del transistor de entrada. El cuidado que habría que tener es filtrar convenientemente el posible ruido proveniente desde las líneas de alimentación, de modo de garantizar que no se inyecte junto con la señal entrante. Esto es crucial en un clase A, ya que dado los altos regímenes de corrientes drenadas desde los rails de alimentación y si el PSRR del circuito global no es maximizado a frecuencias específicas, se corre serio riesgo de que ese ruido aparezca en la salida y acusado por parlantes sensibles (dado que generalmente las potencias logradas bajo esta modalidad no son tan grandes y, hay que acompañarla con transductores acordes en eficiencia).

Por otro lado, el condensador de salida hace las veces de un muy sencillo (aunque precario) sistema de protección para los parlantes, lo que no necesariamente quita la necesidad de un protector específico adicional.

De intentar emplear fuente simple, el voltaje de reposo sobre el condensador de salida es de la mitad del voltaje de alimentación o 15,67 V (si se procura mantener algo de simetría), contra solamente 3,74 V de la opción actual. Esa diferencia en el voltaje de reposo sobre el condensador podría arrojar marginales diferencias en la distorsión en favor del diseño actual.

Es evidente que lo ideal sería no disponer condensadores como elementos de paso de la señal (tanto en la entrada, entre las etapas, como en la salida), pero la solución a esa supresión apunta a un diseño más complejo, lo cual se aparta un poco del objetivo original: simpleza.

Hay que tener presente que el clásico condensador que iría en derivación en la red de realimentación (acompañando a la que en este último esquema sería la resistencia de 56 ohmios) se ha suprimido desde casi el comienzo del thread.

En fin, nunca doy por definitivo un diseño ni me cierro a mejoras ni propuestas. Es cuestión que analicemos opciones entre todos y todo se puede llegar a implementar o probar.

En el SRPP + Bastode se muestra una posible forma de evitar el condensador de salida. Sería cuestión de probar...

Para Quercus: ¡¡¡hermoso el diseño!!! . Solo una aclaración: es de 4 W en lugar de 3 W . 1 W de menos es muchísimo en estos bichos .

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Oct 29, 2016)

Aquí tienen los archivos del Clase A   *4W * , que anteriormente según me puntualizo Diego, lo deje en el  75%  de su potencia.

  Lo he retocado levemente con respecto al anterior  diseño, reduciéndolo muy poco de ancho. 

  No he querido compactar mucho el diseño, para que los Mosfet  tengan algo mas de separación  por la temperatura y además se pueda trastear en las pistas, en caso de cortar para hacer alguna modificación sobre el terreno.


----------



## betocp (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola a todos los participantes de este hilo, Sr. Quercus Ud. podria decir en que programa diseño el pcb del amplificador, ya que se ve bonito.
PD: Disculpen por meterme en el hilo, gracias,


----------



## Quercus (Oct 30, 2016)

Hola betocp, no hay ningún problema en ello, utilizo Eagle.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 9, 2016)

Aquí les traigo uno de los circuitos más simples y rápidos de armar, enteramente a bipolares, con una distorsión a 4 W sobre 8 ohmios de solamente 0,1 % a 1 KHz :



Se lo hizo "cantar virtualmente" por 5,5 segundos con un tema de Phil Collins en su entrada con herramientas de LabView sobre Multisim 13 , rescatando luego la señal de salida. Subo los dos archivos grabados en .WAV sampleados a 44,1 K y 16 bits (uno de la señal de entrada y otro de la señal de salida, equiparados en nivel para la posterior comparación o pseudo prueba ABX).

Si escuchan ambos archivos van a concluir que el amplificador resulta virtualmente transparente para una señal real aplicada (al menos, no puedo detectar diferencias auditivas con mi equipo).

Espero alguien se decida a armarlo.

Sepan entender que esos 5,5 segundos suelen demandar muchísimo tiempo de simulación.

Saludos

PD: los bloques de fuentes de voltaje controladas por tensión no forman parte del circuito del amplificador.

PD2: la señal de entrada máxima es de 2 V RMS, compatible con la salida de un reproductor de CD.

PD3: a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, la THD es de solo 0,05 %. A la misma potencia y carga, pero a 16 KHz, solo 0,07 % de THD.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 29, 2017)

Muy buenas, otro pequeño monstruo en clase A, como siempre muy agradecido por el trabajo que os tomaid y compartiis  con todo el foro, os comento los valores obtenidos a ver que os parecen, Bías de  374mA, salida hacia el altavoz de -0,8mV, un dato que no se si es normal al desconetarle el altavoz la tension a la salida 
Aumenta a 800mV, se lo vuelvo a conectar y vuelve a los -0,8mV todo con una tensión de 32,3V, he utilizado un transformador de 12v ac y 6A, y no veas como calienta, pensaba que al ser pequeño pues calentar la poco..
Si no he calculado mal seria: 
Bías 748mA
Una disipación de unos 24w, 12wpor transistor.
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 29, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, otro pequeño monstruo en clase A, como siempre muy agradecido por el trabajo que os tomaid y compartiis  con todo el foro, os comento los valores obtenidos a ver que os parecen, Bías de  374mA, salida hacia el altavoz de -0,8mV, un dato que no se si es normal al desconetarle el altavoz la tension a la salida
> Aumenta a 800mV, se lo vuelvo a conectar y vuelve a los -0,8mV todo con una tensión de 32,3V, he utilizado un transformador de 12v ac y 6A, y no veas como calienta, pensaba que al ser pequeño pues calentar la poco..
> Si no he calculado mal seria:
> Bías 748mA
> ...



Me alegro muchísimo que lo hayas armado. La corriente por el par de salida debe estar en el orden de los 1,3 A aprox. (habiendo observado que la resistencia de más alta potencia del circuito, que sería la de 0,56 ohmios, es en tu circuito de 0,5 ohmios).

Imagino que lo debes haber probado con el nivel de la salida de señal de un reproductor de CD (2 V RMS), ya que el amplificador posee escasa ganancia en voltaje. De ser así, me gustaría conocer tus impresiones, comparándolo a los otros amplificadores en clase A que ya has montado.

Un abrazo


----------



## rulfo (Jul 29, 2017)

Diego muy buenas.
Lo he probado con la salida de un movil, y la sensación es uunmmm, como te diria...
Esto de los clases A es otro mundo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 29, 2017)

¿ Notás diferencias entre este amplificador (que es en single ended desde entrada a salida) con el JLH o con el Sinclair, atacando los mismos parlantes en los tres casos ?

Sería interesante que puedas compararlos a similar nivel de salida y empleando los mismos parlantes, para saber si encuentras diferencias apreciables en el sonido.

Fijate si podés hacer la prueba y contanos.

Un abrazo

PD: me gustaría ver unos videos de los tres amplificadores funcionando con los mismos parlantes, tema musical y equiparados a similar nivel de salida todos ellos. En lo posible, sería interesante que los puedas registrar desde una misma dirección y distancia hacia los parlantes en los tres casos. ¿ Podremos disfrutar ese pequeño gran esfuerzo de tu parte ?. Luego, los foristas podrían dar su veredicto y opiniones subjetivas al respecto.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 30, 2017)

Perdona Diego no lo había leido,después del trabajo os dais faltaría más, espero mañana tener un rato y hacer lo tres vídeos, ¿ con algún tema de música en especial que se pueda apreciar mejor la diferencia? 
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 30, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Perdona Diego no lo había leido,después del trabajo os dais faltaría más, espero mañana tener un rato y hacer lo tres vídeos, ¿ con algún tema de música en especial que se pueda apreciar mejor la diferencia?
> Saludos



Todo OK !!!. No hay problemas !!!.

No sé qué sugerirte como música para evaluar esos tres monstruitos . Procurá que sea de la mejor calidad que dispongas en tu colección y reproducida desde el mejor reproductor que tengas. Podría ser cualquiera de la que estés acostumbrado a escuchar y haberle sacado bien la "ficha" de su timbre particular; alcance de frecuencias; rango de estridencias (dinamismo); ataque, decaimiento, sostenimiento y relajación; microdetalles; espacios de silencios, etc., etc., etc.

Se me ocurre que podrían evidenciarse algunas muy pequeñas diferencias audibles, dado que el perfil de distorsión es algo diferente entre los tres (salvo que por el nivel máximo de prueba impuesto por la menor potencia del BBB13, no se puedan distinguir, por quedar determinados productos del espectro que le otorgan el timbre característico a cada uno de los tres amplificadores por debajo del piso de ruido de la prueba). Existen también diferentes números de etapas entre los tres amplificadores y diferentes tecnologías de salida (BJTs y Mosfets), que podrían implicar diferencias muy sutiles.

Espero ansioso por conocer en qué nivel del podio se posiciona el pequeño BBB13 .

Un abrazo


----------



## rulfo (Jul 31, 2017)

Buenas, esta mañana lo he conectado todo para preparar el video, le he conectado tambien el protector de parlantes que utilizo ultimamente  (pcb de quercus, gracias) y resulta que no entraba el rele y ya me he dado cuenta que hay una tension de salida de audio del amplificador hacia el protector de sobre 1 voltios, me imagino que por ese motivo entra la proteccion, cuando probe este mismo amplificador como ya comente me pasaba lo mismo pero al conectarle los altavoces bajaba esa tension a unos -0,8mV, no se que hacer al respecto. 
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 31, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, esta mañana lo he conectado todo para preparar el video, le he conectado tambien el protector de parlantes que utilizo ultimamente  (pcb de quercus, gracias) y resulta que no entraba el rele y ya me he dado cuenta que hay una tension de salida de audio del amplificador hacia el protector de sobre 1 voltios, me imagino que por ese motivo entra la proteccion, cuando probe este mismo amplificador como ya comente me pasaba lo mismo pero al conectarle los altavoces bajaba esa tension a unos -0,8mV, no se que hacer al respecto.
> Gracias y Saludos.



El BBB13 es acoplado capacitivamente al parlante, por lo que no debe existir voltaje de CC sobre la bobina del mismo parlante .

Fijate de controlar todos los voltajes del amplificador, ya que los tiempos de establecimiento de algunos de ellos pueden ser algo largos (principalmente, la cooriente de salida y, por ende, el voltaje repartido entre los mosfets).


----------



## rulfo (Jul 31, 2017)

¿Como sería la forma correcta de controlar esos voltajes?, voy a volver a revisar la placa por si cometi algún error...
Lo que si me di cuenta es cuando lo probé con una bombilla en serie de 100w, al darle tensión prendió durante un momento me imaginó que por carga de capacitores  se apaga durante unos segundos y ya se queda levemente en endido, me resultó extraño ese intervaloel que se queda apagada...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 31, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Como sería la forma correcta de controlar esos voltajes?, voy a volver a revisar la placa por si cometi algún error...
> Lo que si me di cuenta es cuando lo probé con una bombilla en serie de 100w, al darle tensión prendió durante un momento me imaginó que por carga de capacitores  se apaga durante unos segundos y ya se queda levemente en endido, me resultó extraño ese intervaloel que se queda apagada...



Habiendo verificado que todo se encuentra bien conectado acorde al esquema y pasada la prueba de la lámpara serie, se conecta directamente el circuito a la red y se espera unos 30 segundos para tomar las lecturas de los voltajes. Para tomarlas, se suele dejar la punta negra del multímetro en la GND del circuito y se va tocando con la otra punta (roja) los puntos que interesan.

Te subo los valores orientativos que deberían aparecer en tu circuito:



Recordá cortocircuitar la entrada del amplificador para efectuar las mediciones (y, por supuesto, no dejar conectado reproductor alguno en su entrada ).

Andá siempre tanteando la temperatura de tu disipador y no descuides su ventilación, ya que lo veo un poco limitado por la foto que subiste (sabiendo que lo has compartido para los cuatro transistores mosfets de los dos canales). Es normal que Q3 caliente bastante más que Q2. Tené presente que este amplificador es completamente en single ended y la relación entre la disipación en reposo y la potencia máxima de salida de audio es bastante más alta que en el caso de tu Sinclair e, incluso, del mismo JLH. A pesar de todo ese gran derroche adicional de calor, este amplificadorcito nos premia con una agradable reproducción que, estoy seguro, no te va a defraudar.

De estar todo bien, no emplees tu protector de parlantes con este amplificador (no sería obligatoriamente necesario).


----------



## rulfo (Jul 31, 2017)

Diego gracias, realizare las mediciones y ya os comento, el disipador si es pequeño, como le quite la ventilación forzada de pone en 55 grados en un instante, lo más extraño es que le he vuelto a quitar el protector de altavoces y le he conectado directamente los altavoces y ya si baja la tensión en torno a 0, o tengo un rato funcionando controlando la tensión de salida y sin problemas.
Inyectó audio con el móvil, por si puede afectar en algo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 31, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Diego gracias, realizare las mediciones y ya os comento, el disipador si es pequeño, como le quite la ventilación forzada de pone en 55 grados en un instante, lo más extraño es que le he vuelto a quitar el protector de altavoces y le he conectado directamente los altavoces y ya si baja la tensión en torno a 0, o tengo un rato funcionando controlando la tensión de salida y sin problemas.
> Inyectó audio con el móvil, por si puede afectar en algo.



La presencia de Q4 hace que la corriente de salida no se mueva de su valor de diseño. Es un elemento que detecta y corrige cualquier desplazamiento de la corriente de salida (desde un valor prefijado). La variación en la disipación en los transistores de salida será dada principalmente por la probable variación del voltaje de alimentación, no necesariamente por la corriente (esta última resulta inamovible por la acción justamente de Q4). Con un voltaje de alimentación estable y una corriente fija, tenemos una disipación constante en reposo y, si dimensionamos adecuadamente el disipador, podríamos tener una temperatura final estable y bien controlada.

Tené presente que esos 4 mosfets están disipando algo como casi 81,5 W entre todos ellos. Un forzador a bajas revoluciones te va a dar tranquilidad y confiabilidad de buen funcionamiento de todo el conjunto, más sabiendo que no es simétrica la distribución de calor en tu aleta (viendo tu foto, el transistor de la izquierda de cada plaqueta es el que toma mayor temperatura de cada par).

No dudes mucho más: si la temperatura estabilizada resulta manejable, inyectale audio y disfrutalo .

Espero ansioso por los tres videos.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 2, 2017)

Buenas, este seria el video (en cuanto pille un rato subo los otros dos) al final se puede oír un ruido, es cuando pongo la posición del potenciometeo casi al mínimo, le inyectó audio con un reproductor de dvd, en un principio fue con el móvil y el ruido era mayor y distorsionaba más al máximo, tengo pendiente de probarlo con un reproductor de cd de los antiguos, a ver si mejora.

Altavoces con una impendancia de 6ohm.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 2, 2017)

Fijate que la distorsión no se esté produciendo debido al hecho que estás empleando parlantes de 6 ohmios en lugar de 8 ohmios como en el diseño original. Ese cambio de impedancia de carga te puede exigir hasta un 33 % más de corriente, a un máximo valor de amplitud de diseño que es de casi 8 Vpico, para que no exista recorte de señal.

Un forma de verificarlo es medir la corriente por el par de transistores de salida (es decir, midiendo indirectamente voltaje sobre tu resistencia de 0,5 ohmios de más alta potencia). Para poder atacar esos parlantes de 6 ohmios, deberías medir una corriente de no menos de 1,34 A como para poder aplicarle los 8 Vpico sin recortes. Sobre la resistencia de 0,5 ohmios deberías medir cerca de 0,67 V como para que te permita esos parlantes a pleno, es decir 8 Vpico. De lo contrario, con parlantes de 6 ohmios y 1 A de bías vas a tener que limitarle la excursión máxima para que no recorten y, eso te va a dar como máximo unos 3 W por canal (que pueden llegar a ser suficientes, dependiendo el caso).

Por lo demás, suena muy muy lindo y bastaaante fuerte .

¿Notás alguna diferencia en el sonido comparándolo a los otros amplificadores, empleando esos mismos parlantes?

El single ended tiene la particularidad que podría responder sónicamente algo diferente acorde a las características del parlante conectado, por lo que no debería sorprenderte que con algunos parlantes suene "como los dioses" y con otros no tanto, ya que el parlante pasa en algún aspecto a formar parte del propio amplificador (con señal aplicada, el parlante se comporta o pasa a ser parte de la resistencia de colector en un circuito emisor común, haciendo la analogía con transistores bipolares y, la curva de variación de impedancia con la frecuencia del parlante altera la propia respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador y algún que otro parámetro en un sentido favorable, en determinadas situaciones particulares).

Resumiendo: si empleas parlante de 8 ohmios, se obtienen como máximo 4 W por canal inyectando máximo 2 V RMS a la entrada. Si empleas parlante de 6 ohmios, se obtienen como máximo 3 W por canal inyectando máximo 1,5 V RMS a la entrada. En ambos casos, el límite en cada voltaje de entrada es para que no exista recorte abrupto de la señal de salida y una distorsión apreciable. Se ha supuesto en ambos casos emplear el circuito tal cual está diseñado.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 3, 2017)

Buenas, Diego te volveré a leer unas cuantas veces detenidamente para hacer la pruebas que me comentas, la verdad que no me convence el sonido con los altavoces de 6ohm, a mi gusto no lo termino de escuchar limpió, a 8ohm sonaba más limpio, también tengo la duda de que tipo de reproductor utilizar para inyectarle audio, hay alguno en general más recomendable? O depende de que tipo de amplificador estemos utilizando?
Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 3, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, Diego te volveré a leer unas cuantas veces detenidamente para hacer la pruebas que me comentas, la verdad que no me convence el sonido con los altavoces de 6ohm, a mi gusto no lo termino de escuchar limpió, a 8ohm sonaba más limpio, también tengo la duda de que tipo de reproductor utilizar para inyectarle audio, hay alguno en general más recomendable? O depende de que tipo de amplificador estemos utilizando?
> Gracias



Es que al amplificador lo he desarrollado para 8 ohmios y no necesariamente para 6 ohmios. Empleando 6 ohmios altera los resultados de calidad y la eficiencia. Por ejemplo, la relación señal a ruido disminuye en casi 2,5 dB (eso podría explicar que lo notes menos "limpio").

En cuanto al reproductor, uno con salida de hasta 2 V RMS y, en lo posible, sin pote de volumen interpuesto, ya que puede alterarte la respuesta en frecuencia y/o sobrecargar la salida del reproductor de CD, subiendo la THD del mismo reproductor. Si se tiene que intercalar un pote si o sí, el cursor del mismo tiene que ir bien cerca de la entrada del amplificador, es decir, que el pote quede físicamente conectado muy cerca de la entrada al amplificador y que le lleguemos al pote con cable mallado desde la salida del reproductor de CD. En tu caso, me pareció ver (puede que no sea así) que existe un trozo de cable mallado desde el cursor hasta la entrada del amplificador y otro trozo de cable mallado desde el pote a la fuente de señal. De no poder evitarlo, siempre es más conveniente disponer el pote bien cerca a la entrada del amplificador y que el cable mallado sea desde el pote a la fuente de señal. Si existe un largo trozo de cable mallado desde el cursor del pote hacia la entrada del amplificador, este trozo de cable provoca atenuación de señal en alta frecuencia (restando "brillo" a la música), más cuando no ajustamos la posición del pote al máximo. Otro efecto que podría causar es disminuir la relación señal a ruido.

Fijate en este enlace que te paso, para que veas lo que he sugerido en ese caso:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f49/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/index5.html#post942613_


----------



## rulfo (Ago 16, 2017)

Buenas, este video sería con altavoces a 8 o3hm, particularmente mejora el sonido...




Eso si , con lo pequeño que es, me quedé corto con el disipador, no veas como caliente, tengo el ventilador soplando a una tensión de unos 9v y así se mantiene en unos 44grados.
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2017)

Estoy convencido que tanto este mismo chiquitín como el JLH son de los amplificadores que vas atesorar por siempre para disfrutar de tu música. Cada uno de ellos brilla muy particularmente en función del ángulo desde el cual se lo evalúe, lo que no significa necesariamente que brillen similarmente en cada uno de los mismos aspectos. Bajo los mismos parlantes, evidentemente, suenan diferentes, aunque eso no signifique necesariamente que uno sea mejor que el otro. La mayor diferencia la noto desde medias a altas frecuencias; en la posibilidad de poder separar con más o menos claridad los distintos instrumentos y en el balance tonal general.

Como supe decir en alguna ocasión, el BBB13 puede llegar a responder algo distinto acorde al tipo de parlante que le sepamos conectar (con algunos puede sonar de una forma y con otros de otra, por la característica impedancia de su salida y el modo en que el parlante entra en juego con la misma etapa de salida). Es razonable que caliente bastante más a similar potencia que el JLH, ya que su salida opera puramente en single ended. No es descabellado que te encuentres con la situación de que operando al amplificador bajo dos parlantes de similar impedancia especificada a una misma frecuencia, termines prefiriendo a uno por sobre el otro, en forma bien determinante, por cómo interactúe éste con la salida y se desempeñe el conjunto en todo el resto del espectro.

Es de esperar que el JLH sea algo más autoritario con el control del parlante en bajas frecuencias, por operar en push pull (si los dos transistores de salida están debidamente apareados en sus características de interés para esta misma función).

Si bien el JLH tiene más colorido en la parte alta del espectro, suele resultar generalmente un poco más difícil de separar y discernir los distintos instrumentos en ese mismo espacio del espectro por lo estridentes y sibilantes que parecen notarse los agudos, a diferencia del BBB13, en el que si bien los agudos están mucho más tímidos, parecerían mejor definidos, permitiendo una más clara diferenciación de los instrumentos.

Yo creo que cada uno de ellos tiene su carácter bien definido y particular y, son dignos de disfrutar tal como operan.

¿ Cuál es tu apreciación ?

Un abrazo y gracias por tu enorme esfuerzo y prolijidad de armado.

PD: estuve probando con mucho éxito, este último fin de semana, un esquema donde se puede elegir operar la salida en single ended o en push pull o una situación intermedia, desde el ajuste de un simple trimpot !!!. La potencia máxima por canal y en push pull se aproxima a 20 W !!!. Es un proyecto de mi autoría y pronto veré de subirlo.

PD2: cito el video del tema musical que elegiste, como para que se pueda cotejar en relación a lo que has filmado. Es interesante ir comparando el sonido de los tres videos: el del original, el del JLH y el del BBB13, como para oír qué tanto se alejan de la reproducción original en cómo mantienen el balance general de tonos, por ejemplo.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 17, 2017)

Buenas, Diego no me decido, para un oido poco entrenado como el mio, son increíbles, conforme lo siga escuchando intentare sacar conclusiones, y esperando impaciente tu proyecto.
Saludos


----------



## guarod (Oct 3, 2017)

saludos, leyendo este tema veo que se dedicaron,
aqui les dejo este esquema que encontre en un plano de un tv, que tiene 3 transistores, aver si se animan y lo simulan o lo mejoran, espero que lo aprecien,, saludos..


----------

